# Chainsaw won't start when warm



## Gunks (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a Husqvarna 136.  It starts fine when cold on the first tank of gas.  Can't start it on the second tank of gas.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 23, 2011)

How old is this saw? History please.


----------



## Gunks (Sep 23, 2011)

The saw is about 6 years old.  I cleaned the air filter and changed the spark plug once a year and that's all the maintenance it gets so far.  I chainsaw about 2-3 cords of wood a year.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 23, 2011)

Gunks said:
			
		

> The saw is about 6 years old.  I cleaned the air filter and changed the spark plug once a year and that's all the maintenance it gets so far.  I chainsaw about 2-3 cords of wood a year.



Not alot of use on it, was first thinking crank seals. With that info sounds like it will be in the fuel lines, but by any chance are you choking it after refueling?


----------



## Gunks (Sep 23, 2011)

Please explain what "choking it" means.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 23, 2011)

Turning on the choke like you do when its cold.


----------



## Gunks (Sep 23, 2011)

I tried with the choke fully opened, half-opened and closed and nothing happen.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 23, 2011)

Pull the spark plug and see if it's wet after you try to start it.  If it is, then you have an ignition problem or you're flooding the saw trying to start it.  Pull the saw over a few times until you can't see fuel spraying out the plug hole.  Reinstall the plug and pull it over WITHOUT choking it.  Have to warn you tho.  These saws can become more $$ to fix than they are worth and they generally have a very poor reputation.  If you don't get it running for cheap, then I'd be looking to replace it.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 23, 2011)

Gunks said:
			
		

> I tried with the choke fully opened, half-opened and closed and nothing happen.



Once its choke when hot its over! Try it again and on the second tank "NO CHOKE WHAT SO EVER"! See if that fixs the problem first!  ;-) Never choke a hot saw....Its always a long day when any hot saw gets choke. I have shut done a few times with the 880 choke hot! lol it will break a 4 man crew down.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 23, 2011)

Another thing to check:

When it won't start when warm/hot, open the fuel cap.  Do you hear a sucking sound?


----------



## davmor (Sep 24, 2011)

I had the same problem with my Stihl ms 270. I did the simplest things first changed the plug, cleaned the the air filter, changed the fuel filter, still would not run. Ended up having to change the ignition module.


----------



## freeburn (Sep 24, 2011)

You could try a carb kit too. Had that happen with an engine of mine once and it was a bad set of gaskets.


----------

